# Tractor



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this a good tractor


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks complete, but if its for mowing , depends how the deck looks - if it needs new mandrels, if the motor runs- stuff like that. Looks like its sat a while with all the mold on it .

Itll need a total going over, i imagine theres some rust and stuck pieces. Id say if its cheep ( under $50) - get it.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

It could need atthe least depending in how long it sat


-fuel lines
-carb clean
-new tires
-new blades
-spark plug
-oil 
-pressure washing
-battery

Also with what was said in the above post. The deck and mandrills. Deck could be rotted thru and virtually useless.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually you can get away with tubes in tires if they leak - cheeper then replacing the tires. Ive gotten a few tractors like that- deck looked solid at first, then cleaned off all the crud in the center and was a giant rot hole in the middle.

Id also mention if its sat as long as it looks, the carb will need cleaning, id pull the flywheel shroud and check for mouse nests.

If the deck is rusted with small holes, you can use JB weld to repair them - ive done that with a few tractors - it holds up extremely well .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It might be a good project tractor.


----------

